# Nemox Lux Grinder?



## AL3XTUDOR (Nov 17, 2014)

Has anyone here had any experience with the Nemox Lux Grinder? Im looking at getting this Package:

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=gaggia_classic_grinder

I know its a tight budget but im looking for a package for under £400.

If anyone has an alternative to this product or an opinion on the grinder please let me know!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If you keep an eye on the Amazon marketplace they often have them for sale for around the £140 ish mark. These are returns but seem to be ok from what forum members say. Plenty of grinders around the Budget you have, be it new or second hand


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 had one

I suggest you check the coffee italia thread re resent service experiences


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Do yourself a favour and search for coffeeitalia experiences on here. It could be worth saving for a few more weeks and getting it from somwwhere with a better track record.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Classic is well documented here as a good entry level machine. The Nemox is effectively an Iberital MC2 but stepped adjustment and in a prettier case without the (useless) timer. You could do a lot worse.


----------



## AL3XTUDOR (Nov 17, 2014)

Okay, what about this: http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/the-smart-grinder-from-sage-by-heston-blumenthal.html#prettyPhoto


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

AL3XTUDOR said:


> Okay, what about this: http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/the-smart-grinder-from-sage-by-heston-blumenthal.html#prettyPhoto


I've seen very mixed reviews of this one, a few people here have owned them so I'm sure they'll chime in.


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

AL3XTUDOR said:


> Has anyone here had any experience with the Nemox Lux Grinder? Im looking at getting this Package:
> 
> http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=gaggia_classic_grinder
> 
> ...


 Caffe Italia, get a lot of criticism on this site. You might want to do some research.


----------

